# Cyprus Intenet/Wifi



## Chastini (Sep 29, 2011)

When I come to Cyprus (Paphos) for the long term in December I'll need wifi in the apartment as my work is Internet based. Although many apartments come with wifi available putting this as a necessity obviously reduces the selection of apartments etc available. Working from bars and cafes with wifi is OK in the short term but I'm considering buying a dongle when I get to Paphos which would make the whole thing a lot easier. Question is does anybody else successfully use a dongle as their main Internet connection and is there a shop in Paphos someone can recommend where I can just walk in and sort the whole thing out? Alternatively what are the Cyprus equivalents of Vodafone/Orange etc and does someone have an internet address where I can find out all the information I need before I go? Many thanks in advance. Ian


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/91880-dongle.html - basically same question but noticed that one first.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chastini said:


> When I come to Cyprus (Paphos) for the long term in December I'll need wifi in the apartment as my work is Internet based. Although many apartments come with wifi available putting this as a necessity obviously reduces the selection of apartments etc available. Working from bars and cafes with wifi is OK in the short term but I'm considering buying a dongle when I get to Paphos which would make the whole thing a lot easier. Question is does anybody else successfully use a dongle as their main Internet connection and is there a shop in Paphos someone can recommend where I can just walk in and sort the whole thing out? Alternatively what are the Cyprus equivalents of Vodafone/Orange etc and does someone have an internet address where I can find out all the information I need before I go? Many thanks in advance. Ian


You have cyta-vodafone which is actually part of the worldwide Vodafone group but you still need a cyta sim card for your phone. There are many cyta shops all over Cyprus that you can walk into and get everything sorted out. Other companies are MTN who offer a mobile service and are the main players.

Cyta-Vodafone in Paphos
Central
11, G.Griva Digeni Ave.
Sale of Terminal Equipment | Service Provision | Bill Settlement | Telecard collector's Service 
Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday: 07.30-13.30 & 14.30-17.30 
Wednesday, Saturday: 07.30-13.30
Polis Chrysochous
16 Makarios Arch. III
Sale of Terminal Equipment | Service Provision | Bill Settlement 
Monday, Wednesday, Friday: 07.30-13.30 
Tuesday, Thursday: 07.30-13.30 & 14.30-17.30 

The largest internet providers are Cyta and Primetel although there are many more. I have heard from people using it, Cablenet is another good company with decent pricing, but it has yet to roll out nationwide. I use Primetel for my internet services, they have a good range of speeds although it does get quite expensive the more bandwidth you require, however this is the same more or less across most of the ISPs. It is getting better though. Primtel also have shops across the majority of Cyprus and again they offer a wi-fi router and a dongle I do believe. They will send an engineer to install and you're off and running!

I have used a dongle in Kolossi near Limassol and it was a disaster I cannot comment on anywhere else but this was my experience. 

Primtel in Paphos
17, Neofytou Nikolaidi
Shop 1 (by street Kilkis)
Gerakopetra Megaro
8011
Working Hours: 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m. (Monday - Friday), 8:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m. (Saturday)


----------



## Chastini (Sep 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much yiannis, that should all be a great help. At least now I know that it's not necessary to find accommodation with wifi.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chastini said:


> Thanks very much yiannis, that should all be a great help. At least now I know that it's not necessary to find accommodation with wifi.


No problem!

Definitely you do not need to find accommodation with wifi you can have your own installed.

I checked some prices for you and included links to their pages.Primetel offer a 4mb package for €39/month that includes a phone line which I think you have to install for their services. Its all included in this price of €39/month. You also get a free wifi modem! Their offering is over fibre optics.

Cytanet charge €43.70/month for 4Mb and again you need one of their phone lines.

On Primetel you can check whether they are in your area by entering the postcode. Could be useful when choosing the area you're moving too.

I have also included this link which is an excel spreadsheet that lists every postcode in Cyprus. Postcode Directory October 2011.xls The download begins once you hit the link. You just need to choose Paphos from the tab at the bottom of the spreadsheet.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Chastini said:


> When I come to Cyprus (Paphos) for the long term in December I'll need wifi in the apartment as my work is Internet based. Although many apartments come with wifi available putting this as a necessity obviously reduces the selection of apartments etc available. Working from bars and cafes with wifi is OK in the short term but I'm considering buying a dongle when I get to Paphos which would make the whole thing a lot easier. Question is does anybody else successfully use a dongle as their main Internet connection and is there a shop in Paphos someone can recommend where I can just walk in and sort the whole thing out? Alternatively what are the Cyprus equivalents of Vodafone/Orange etc and does someone have an internet address where I can find out all the information I need before I go? Many thanks in advance. Ian


Update: Cablenet offer 10Mb for €39 however they are still rolling out across Cyprus so if they are in your location they probably represent the best value. I have a friend using them in Nicosia and he is very happy with them, they also offer a wifi solution!


----------

